# High speed train fatalities



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

How do people get themselves killed by trains??? 

https://www.onenewsnow.com/general/...0&utm_content=850681250817&utm_campaign=32519


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

When they think the train will swerve to avoid them.


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Carlin was wrong! Trains can surprise you! When I was young, I would occasionally walk the tracks to the next town. On one such occasion, I had a near miss. I didn’t hear the train till it blasted the horn (when it was about 25 feet away). Luckily it was going slow and I jumped out of the way just in time.

My mom was a volunteer nurse on the local ambulance. One of her calls was for a guy that tried to cross the tracks so he didn’t miss his train. She didn’t vomit, but the guy that shoveled the remains on to the ambulance did.

It looks like that one in Florida happened at a crossing, so maybe the bicyclist went around the crossing gates. Never a good idea.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I almost got it from a train. In my car stopped waiting for train to pass from left to right.
It was double tracks. Train passed and I started going before crossing lights had stopped.
Was a train on the other track going right to left. Almost on me before I saw it. The first
train blocked seeing the second train. Don't think I will ever forget that. It was that close. 
I watch for the second train now.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

My great grand father, age 85 was killed by a passenger train near Battle Creek, MI in 1928. He always walked along the tracks to town just about every day. The engineer knew him. One day he was walking on the tracks and didn't hear the rumble or the whistle and was struck by the fast service that was running at least 65mph. He landed in the coal tender but was dead from the impact.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> Carlin was wrong! Trains can surprise you! When I was young, I would occasionally walk the tracks to the next town. On one such occasion, I had a near miss. I didn’t hear the train till it blasted the horn (when it was about 25 feet away). Luckily it was going slow and I jumped out of the way just in time.
> 
> My mom was a volunteer nurse on the local ambulance. One of her calls was for a guy that tried to cross the tracks so he didn’t miss his train. She didn’t vomit, but the guy that shoveled the remains on to the ambulance did.
> 
> It looks like that one in Florida happened at a crossing, so maybe the bicyclist went around the crossing gates. Never a good idea.


No, he's *NOT *wrong....you are on or near the tracks, that's on *YOU*!

Please don't tell us you are one of those average Americans Carlin mentioned in the meme.....


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

He's wrong that trains can't surprise you. Believe it or not, they can sneak up on you. I didn't hear the train coming at all until it blew the horn. And today, with many people wearing headphones, I'm sure it's even worse.

He's not wrong that most people are stupid about train tracks. Most see empty tracks and it never dawns on them that a train can show up at any time from any direction at any speed.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, he actually said they can't surprise you when you step off a curb.....not the same thing as sneaking up on you....

Anyway, if you stay off the tracks (which is technically trespassing), then you have no worries....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Anyway, if you stay off the tracks (which is technically trespassing), then you have no worries....


Uhh... most people get hit at road crossings, and that's NOT trespassing.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I read the video's introduction:


> New high-speed train 4th fatal collision
> JANUARY 18, 2018
> Boynton Beach, Florida police say a new high-speed train struck and killed a bicyclist on Wednesday. The train hit and killed a woman last week during a preview run. Two people were struck and died last year. It began service on Saturday.


I bet everyone blames the trains. Right???


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Uhh... moasst people get hit at road crossings, and that's NOT trespassing.


Maybe, but still shows that you can't fix stupid....


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Years ago, there was a crossing at a junction between two towns, and for some reason the gates would come down, and cars would wait and wait, and a train never came. So one by one, the cars would go around the gates, alternating from each direction. This would happen frequently, both day and night, and to my recollection only at this crossing. I should mention that it was an automatic signal, (by the time I was driving in 1972, all the manual crossings were replaced.) This crossing became so well known, that many folks wouldn't even stop. I can't remember how long this lasted, but it wasn't days or even months!


----------

